# [ACPI]Lenteure système

## Smain91

Voilà m'etant apreçu que toutes mes commandes etaient super lente, j'ai recherché des topics traitant du sujet. J'ai donc utilisé la commande 'top' pour observer la charge cpu.

Le processus kacpid prend 99%!!! je suis sur un portable hp nx6120.

Je n'ai aucune idée de la manière de regler le problème.

A l'aiiiddeeeuuu!!

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Smain91 on Tue Nov 28, 2006 11:34 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## guilc

1) Commence par rebooter voir si ça remarche. kacpid est un "process" kernel.

2) Si le problème se reproduit, il va falloir en passer par le patch de la DSDT http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php ACPI de ton portable vraissemblablement buggué...

----------

## Smain91

Merci guilc pour ta réponse rapide.

J'ai redémmaré et toujours le même problème au bour de quelques secondes. Je trouvais que mon portable commencait à chauffer un peu j'ai préférer l'éteindre définitivement. Il faut que je trouve une solution, je veux ma gentoo. je vais jeter un coup d'oeil au site que tu me conseilles.

----------

## Smain91

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quoi correspond CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY dans le fichier .config svp?

----------

## kopp

```
  ┌──────────────────────────── Search Results ─────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: ACPI_HOTKEY [=y]                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL)                                   │  

  │   Defined at drivers/acpi/Kconfig:119                                   │  

  │   Depends on: !X86_VOYAGER && !X86_VISWS && !IA64_HP_SIM && (IA64 || X8 │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Power management options (ACPI, APM)                             │  

  │       -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support      │  

  │         -> ACPI Support (ACPI [=y])                                     │
```

Dans menuconfig, tu tapes '/' et tu rentres dans un mode de recherche. Suffit ensuite de taper ACPI_HOTKEY

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Dans menuconfig, tu tapes '/' et tu rentres dans un mode de recherche. Suffit ensuite de taper ACPI_HOTKEY

 

 Alors ca pour une nouvelle c'est une nouvelle .. merci Kopp

----------

## Smain91

J'ai toujours ce problème de lenteure. J'ai essayé "emerge acpid" puis "rc update add acpid default" puis reboot. acpid est bien démaré mais le processus kacpid prend toujours 99% et des brouettes  au bout de quelques minutes (après être entré dans le nouvel environnement "chroot"). Je suis en effet en pleine installation.

Avez vous une idée de la cause?

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Dans menuconfig, tu tapes '/' et tu rentres dans un mode de recherche. Suffit ensuite de taper ACPI_HOTKEY 
> 
>  Alors ca pour une nouvelle c'est une nouvelle .. merci Kopp

 

Heu... juste au cas où ça vaut pour les man aussi.

----------

## Smain91

Est ce que ce problème peut provenir d'ailleurs? Le problème se produit pendant un emerge. Peut être est ce du à un paramètre sur mon make.conf.?

----------

## loopx

Yep yop

Moi je pense que c'est encore une fois la faute à ... KDE & le rechargement de la session précédente !!!

Faut aller désactiver la sauvegarde de session de manière a ne pas recherger les programmes qui ont été démarré la fois précédante.

Va voir dans les options de kde (sais pas ou exactement, suis sur un windows la   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## kwenspc

Le lien entre kacpid et kde est difficile à faire tout de même.   :Confused: 

Sachant que kacpid est un process kernel, que ça cible le support acpi...et que l'acpi est pas top (becoze contructeurs chiants) sous nux je penche carrément pour la dsdt buggé. 

Essais de jouer sur le support acpi dans le kernel. Met le mais sans les options autres (button, video, hotkeys etc...)

Si kacpid ne fait plus des siennes, alors ajoute une option et vois ce que donne kacpid. Refais le temps que kacpid ne déconne pas. Peut-être est ce en effet juste une option dans le support qui déconne sur ton portable et qu'il vaut mieux alors enlever.

----------

## Smain91

Merci kwenspc pour tes conseils mais comment jouer sur ces parametres lorsque tout est super lent. Je n'ai pas le temps de compiler le noyau.

Peut tu m'expliquer ce qu'est la dstd, j'ai essayé de comprende mais j'ai rien pigé (chui un noob pur sang).

Comment appliquer ces patchs pendant mon installation. De plus il y en a plusieurs "custom", "original" et plusieurs versions.

Font chier les constructeurs. Hp c'est optimisé pour windob.

J'ai pu constater qu'après un "emerge --sync" tout est ok. mais si j'emerge un paquet -> compilation ca part en c***. (avec la commande "top" kacpid = 99%) 

comment peut on expliquer qu'un tel processus prend 99% de la charge cpu (surtout lors de la compilation).

Y a t'il d'autres commandes qui puissent vous aider à diagnostiquer mon problème.

Bref chui perdu, j'ai fait des recherches avec mon pote google mais il etait pas très en forme.

Merci à vous tous

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

as-tu lu ceci :

HOWTO Corriger les problèmes courants liés à l'ACPI

----------

## kaworu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Dans menuconfig, tu tapes '/' et tu rentres dans un mode de recherche. Suffit ensuite de taper ACPI_HOTKEY 
> 
>  Alors ca pour une nouvelle c'est une nouvelle .. merci Kopp 
> 
> Heu... juste au cas où ça vaut pour les man aussi.

 

[troll_no1]

De toute façon pour les man j'utilise man:mon_paquet dans konqueror, c'est plus joli  :Wink: 

[/troll_no1]

[troll_no2]

le coup du / ça vaut aussi pour les bons éditeurs de textes (comprendre ViM) 

[/troll_no2]

plonk!----aie!------->[]

----------

## geekounet

Le / ça marche partout : less (et donc man), vim, etc ., et même dans Firefox ^^ (d'ailleurs c'est mon premier reflexe de taper / pour chercher du texte  :Razz: )

----------

## Smain91

Salut à tous!

Petite question : comment s'assurer que l'acpi fonctionne correctement?

Car depuis que j'ai recompiler le noyau, tout à l'air de rouler.

----------

## Mickael

lit le lien que je t'ai filé.

----------

## paulin

Moi aussi j'ai un probleme de lenteur assez bizarre.

Jusqu'a maintenant tout allé bien sur ma gentoo avec mon processeur amd64 X2 et puis maintenant tout est devenu lent d'un coup .

Je ne sais pas pourquoi

J'avai déja l'acpi d'activé donc pas de changement à ce niveau la.

Peut etre un paquet bizarre ou une modif de kernel enfin si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.

Merci

----------

## _droop_

@paulin : 

ton problème n'as pas l'air lié à l'acpi (tu as regardé top ?)

tu devrais créer un nouveau sujet...

----------

## Smain91

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai suivi les instructions donné par le lien de MickTux. J'aimerai que vous m'expliquiez comment débugger svp.

```
smain # cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat

smain # iasl -d dsdt.dat 

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

AML Disassembler version 20060912 [Nov 27 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

Loading Acpi table from file dsdt.dat

Acpi table [DSDT] successfully installed and loaded

Pass 1 parse of [DSDT]

Pass 2 parse of [DSDT]

Parsing Deferred Opcodes (Methods/Buffers/Packages/Regions)

Parsing completed

Disassembly completed, written to "dsdt.dsl"

smain # iasl -tc dsdt.dsl 

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [Nov 27 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl  3177:                                         And (Local1, 0xFFFF)

Warning  1104 -        Result is not used, operator has no effect ^ 

dsdt.dsl  8060:             CreateDWordField (C19C, \_SB.C002.C003._Y0F._MAX, C063)

Error    4062 -                                      Object does not exist ^  (\_SB.C002.C003._Y0F._MAX)

dsdt.dsl  8061:             CreateDWordField (C19C, \_SB.C002.C003._Y0F._LEN, C064)

Error    4062 -                                      Object does not exist ^  (\_SB.C002.C003._Y0F._LEN)

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 8364 lines, 289618 bytes, 3869 keywords

Compilation complete. 2 Errors, 1 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 1142 Optimizations
```

Last edited by Smain91 on Fri Dec 01, 2006 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

pourrais-tu mettre le résultat de tes commandes entre balises bbcode s'il te plaît. Vire aussi cette affreuse ligne de ........................................,

ton poste ne rentre pas dans mon écran, merci.

EDIT : tient de la lecture, ici

EDIT 2 : Montre nous le bout de code autour de cette ligne dsdt.dsl 8060: . La ligne plus la boucle qui lui est rattachée.

EDIT 3 : Pour moi

EDIT 4 : si tu te bouges avant que je ne parte en week-end peut-être que ça sera réparé sinon va falloir attendre deux jours. Mais je ne garantie rien, j'ai juste une piste avec le lien qui précède. Croise les doigts.  :Wink: 

EDIT 5 : merci pour les balises !!!!!!!!!!! je respire  :Wink: 

EDIt 6 : Mais dit donc ton pc est vendu avec une certification linux 

http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/313871-0-0-75-135.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_FRFR

----------

## Smain91

Merci de ton aide MickTux.

Voici la boucle incriminée:

```

 Method (_CRS, 0, NotSerialized)

        {

            CreateDWordField (C19C, \_SB.C002.C003._Y0F._MAX, C063)

            CreateDWordField (C19C, \_SB.C002.C003._Y0F._LEN, C064)

            If (LEqual (\_SB.C002.C003.C1B7._STA (), 0x0F))

            {

                Store (0x055F, C063)

                Store (0x60, C064)

            }

            Return (^^C176.C19B ())

        }

```

Bon Week End!

----------

## Mickael

Ton Bios est bien mis à jour, regarde le pdf sur la page, section : System ROMs via SoftPaqs. Je vérifierais si tu as la bonne version du bios, télécharge depuis les deux liens dans le pdf le README, puis le petit soft et tente une mise à jour après on verra. J'ai lu que l'acpi fonctionnait normalement sur cette machine. Lorsque tu l'as acheté, il y avait une suse dessus? Si oui et si elle est encore présente, refait sous suse la manipulation précédente de la dsdt pour voir si elle nous ressort les mêmes erreurs. ALors là, avec un peu de chance la dsdt sous suse est bonne, pourquoi : je sais pas; je rêve, donc, on la récupère et passe à la manip suivante : patcher votre noyo avec la nouvelle dsdt comme préconisé dans le wiki.

----------

## Smain91

Je vais faire ça merci MickTux!

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le lien entre kacpid et kde est difficile à faire tout de même.  
> 
> Sachant que kacpid est un process kernel, que ça cible le support acpi...et que l'acpi est pas top (becoze contructeurs chiants) sous nux je penche carrément pour la dsdt buggé. 
> 
> Essais de jouer sur le support acpi dans le kernel. Met le mais sans les options autres (button, video, hotkeys etc...)
> ...

 

Oh, j'avais imaginé que kacpid, c'étais un ptit progz de kde ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

up,

bon, c'est fait ou pas cette dsdt?

----------

